# Bei emule port ändern



## XyPh0n (26. März 2004)

Hi habe mal ne frage,

 bei emule wird mir immer gesagt das ich den port 4662 ändern soll.
wie mache ich das, habe keinen router wo ich das ändern könnte.

ich gehe per Arcor ins internet.

oder muss ich in emule einfach dort eine zahl eingeben

würde mich über lösungsvorschläge freuen.


----------



## gothic ghost (26. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von XyPh0n _
> *oder muss ich in emule einfach dort eine zahl eingeben*


hi,
unter Einstellungen -> Verbindung -> Clientports
dort änderst du den Eintrag im TCP Port


----------



## XyPh0n (27. März 2004)

ja aber welche werte sind dort ok


----------



## gothic ghost (27. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von XyPh0n _
> *ja aber welche werte sind dort ok *


moin,
wenn du Emule gestartest hast dann sind im linken Fenster die
Server mit ihrer Adresse  zu sehen, am Ende steht dann z.B. 4661
das ist ein TCP-Port.
Man erreicht eine Verbindung über Port 4661 du aber hast 4662,
alles klar  ? die anderen Ports kannst du lassen.


----------

